# Wifi Tether on Jellybean?



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

For all you who are running a Jellybean rom, are you able to use Wifi tether?
I haven't been able to get it to work. Wondering what you guys are using if you have it working.


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just flash one of the custom JellyBean only Kernels and you should have it unlocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

The native works


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

If native isn't working for you, try uninstalling your other tether apps then rebooting.


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Force said:


> Just flash one of the custom JellyBean only Kernels and you should have it unlocked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm using Franco Kernal right now, I'm going to flash a different one to see if it works.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been able to use native tethering on viscous v2 no problems. Flashed v1 over cm9 rc1, then dirty flashed v2 but if I remember right it was working in v1 also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok I just flashed a differnt kernal and still having the same problem. I'll connect to my phone but it'll show "no internet access"

I'm running the Axiom Flow rom with the new Trinity JB12 kernal.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

OutofStep13 said:


> Ok I just flashed a differnt kernal and still having the same problem. I'll connect to my phone but it'll show "no internet access"
> 
> I'm running the Axiom Flow rom with the new Trinity JB12 kernal.


You try a different version of jb? Or redownloading and trying a data wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> You try a different version of jb? Or redownloading and trying a data wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was running Vicious v1 before I flashed Axiom, but I never tried tethering. I might have to flash back to Vicious or data wipe if I can't get this to work.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

OutofStep13 said:


> I was running Vicious v1 before I flashed Axiom, but I never tried tethering. I might have to flash back to Vicious or data wipe if I can't get this to work.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


Maybe trying backing up then wiping data and see if it works. If so something might be iffy with your setup. If not try v2 with the included Franco kernel. And if that doesn't work your on your own

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hfde25b (Jan 7, 2012)

I am having the same problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OutofStep13 (Jan 3, 2012)

hfde25b said:


> I am having the same problem. Any help would be appreciated.


What kind of set up are you running?


----------



## hfde25b (Jan 7, 2012)

Flashed the Vicious Jelly Bean V2 file with the Franco Kernel. That's it.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

If you haven't wiped yet try holding the power button when the boot menu pops up long press on power off. And boot into safe mode then try tethering. Could save you the trouble of an unnecessary backup and wipe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fearsparks (Dec 25, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> If you haven't wiped yet try holding the power button when the boot menu pops up long press on power off. And boot into safe mode then try tethering. Could save you the trouble of an unnecessary backup and wipe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks alot. I have been flashing JB roms all week and have been disappointed with every one of them because i could not get thether working. Same problems as described above. I tried this on JellyBelly 1.9 and in safe mode the native tether works flawlessly. Now, does anyone know why it would work in safe mode, but not in regular mode?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

fearsparks said:


> Thanks alot. I have been flashing JB roms all week and have been disappointed with every one of them because i could not get thether working. Same problems as described above.	I tried this on JellyBelly 1.9 and in safe mode the native tether works flawlessly. Now, does anyone know why it would work in safe mode, but not in regular mode?


Only thing i could think of is that something youve installed or changed since flashing is tampering with it.


----------

